# Rough on rats



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi
 I'm curious to find out if anyone is interested in a very original "Rough on Rats" poison can.
 I'm not sure how old it is, but it would appear that they only manufactured it up until the mid 1930's.
 Looking at it I'd have thought that it was from the late 1800's


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 6, 2012)

Wayne

 Don't know how much research you you did but Wells had a whole series" rough on" products.

 http://blog.nebraskahistory.org/?p=3218


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi
 Yeah I've done a bit of research, I'm wondering if anybody would be interested in the can.
 I'm not a collector, but I figure somebody may want it in their collection.
 I'm in Australia, so I guess that will have some bearing on things of course.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

> I'm in Australia, so I guess that will have some bearing on things of course.


Welcome! 
 Another Aussie, love it!! 
 I like cans of many types but like to reuse them for spices etc. I'm not sure rat poison would foot the bill for me. Oh, and if the poison didn't kill me the shipping cost might.[][][]
 I still wouldn't mind a picture though.


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Eric
 I'll see what I can do in the way of a picture.
 You definitely don't want to use this can for spice or anything else to be ingested. Sadly it actually has the poison in it. I'm going to have to find out how to dispose of it and then clean the can as it is basically Arsenic.
 Cheers
 Wayne


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

What's wrong with arsenic? Back in the day it was as helpful as mercury. It could be like eggs, coffee etc.. One day it's good for you, the next some science person will say no. [][][]


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

I guess you're right there, so many things are unjustly marked as 'harmful', but I have noticed that most of what I've found out about Rough on Rats is the number of people who used it to either suicide or murder others.  I don't know that you'd call it a 'can' either as it's actually made of timber.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

> it's actually made of timber.


Now I got to see it! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay here you go.
 You can just see the grain of the timber in the top view, a little more in Side view 2


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Side view 1


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Side view 2


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

"Keep away from children, favorite dogs and cats"... Seriously, "favorite" is bad but annoying neighbor pets is fine I guess?[][][]


----------



## wayneh07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I got a good laugh out of that too!


----------

